# Can anyone please invite me to the fashion spot forum please!!!



## bebe_tc (Jan 15, 2009)

Probably a lot of you know this forum but you can only get in by being invited,can anyone please invite me... anyone please contact me thanks


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't heard of the forum, but I hope someone here has and is a member and can invite you on it, good luck!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm a member of it, do you still need an invitation?


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 20, 2009)

What is it? Fashion Spot?


----------



## girlfashionista (Sep 4, 2009)

I also want to become a member of fashionspot but it needs invitation so I do hope anyone can send me pls too ...


----------



## sweet67 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm trying to be a member too. If you're still sending out invitations Samantha, can you pm me!

Thanks!


----------



## opheliarose (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like an invitation as well!


----------



## Ace030609 (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone have 1 more invitation? I've been trying to get on that forum forever! Thanks


----------



## *Angel* (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish I could be on the forum as well, but Im not worrying about it too much because I can still lurk. One day I hope to be a member though!


----------

